# Glare from book light.....



## Kindle Mommy (Mar 1, 2009)

If I put the Mighty Bright II directly above the Kindle, the glare is really bright. But if I put my Mighty Bright II at an angle, it's not bright enough to read the text. Has anyone else had this problem, and if so, how did you deal with it?

I love my Mighty Bright II for paperbacks.

What is the brightest book light?


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I aim the Mighty Bright to the upper left hand corner of the screen and it works perfectly. It's positioned just off of the screen. If I aim it at the screen though, there's a horrid glare.


----------



## artsandhistoryfan (Feb 7, 2009)

I move it back from the left edge about 3/4ths of the way up and then I aim it to shine across the screen and it's a very nice softer light that way.  No glare.  I also make sure it's angled so I don't see the led lights at all, not even the edges.


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

I like the mighty bright - but I also bought a 2 LED Slim Light for $5.99 from Amazon and the light is fantastic - my only concern is the clip that holds it on the cover - it feels like it is stretching it a bit -- it lights the whole page without any real glare.


----------



## artsandhistoryfan (Feb 7, 2009)

rho said:


> I like the mighty bright - but I also bought a 2 LED Slim Light for $5.99 from Amazon and the light is fantastic - my only concern is the clip that holds it on the cover - it feels like it is stretching it a bit -- it lights the whole page without any real glare.


rho, which light is that. Oh, I can go find it at Amazon. I think I saw it today, with blue-looking lights
and using a battery with 4 numbers?

I have set aside 3 of them to think about as lighter ones to carry when I'm out and about at night.
Am always open to more personal experiences with these things. I made a mistake and got the ''Zoom"
at Long's last year. What a waste of $10 !

Thanks!


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

artsandhistoryfan said:


> rho, which light is that. Oh, I can go find it at Amazon. I think I saw it today, with blue-looking lights
> and using a battery with 4 numbers?
> 
> I have set aside 3 of them to think about as lighter ones to carry when I'm out and about at night.
> ...


here is a link to a page showing the lights -- it is the first one on the page - I got the blue one 
http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_ss_gw?url=search-alias%3Daps&field-keywords=2+LED+Slim+Light&x=0&y=0

I tried to find how to do the image thing but I kept getting knocked off .... sorry


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

Kindle Mommy said:


> If I put the Mighty Bright II directly above the Kindle, the glare is really bright. But if I put my Mighty Bright II at an angle, it's not bright enough to read the text. Has anyone else had this problem, and if so, how did you deal with it?
> 
> I love my Mighty Bright II for paperbacks.
> 
> What is the brightest book light?


I position my Mighty Bright on the top left of the folded back cover and angle the goose neck so that it is shining from left to right across my page. Nice and bright this way and no glare on the screen. Reading in bed at night, never need to use the higher light setting. The lower setting is plenty. I think the Mighty Bright is the brightest and I have several other booklights.


----------



## VMars (Feb 8, 2009)

I get a glare too.   But I don't have a cover yet, so I don't have anything to clip my Mighty Bright to. I clipped the light to my jeans (heh) and noticed a strong glare. I'm sure I'll find some angle at which it won't be so glarey.


----------



## Raiden333 (Feb 13, 2009)

I clip mine on the top right of my K2 and position the light so it's pointing about 45 degrees down and left to aim at the screen and I get no glare at all.


----------



## ricky (Dec 24, 2008)

What DD said is what works for me... and I am an avid night-time reader


----------



## ELDogStar (Dec 19, 2008)

I have centered the MB 2 light on the Kindle case cover (folded back) and arch it right over then move it up to remove the glare.
It is centered the light and very balanced.

If there is a point of glare it is now "above" the Kindle.
Hence no glare.

I read mostly in bed, propped up (sitting in bed) and last night tried in on my side, kindle case edge on the bed, light position was still fine.

Not sure how to describe it but it was very easy to adjust this way.

Eric


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

rho said:


> here is a link to a page showing the lights -- it is the first one on the page - I got the blue one
> http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_ss_gw?url=search-alias%3Daps&field-keywords=2+LED+Slim+Light&x=0&y=0
> 
> I tried to find how to do the image thing but I kept getting knocked off .... sorry


rho, how does that light clip on? Is it a squeeze open clip? If it's a slide on clip, does it clip on a cover (M-edge, Oberon, Amazon, etc.) easily without damaging the leather? I was wondering. Thanks.


----------



## kevin63 (Feb 10, 2009)

DD said:


> rho, how does that light clip on? Is it a squeeze open clip? If it's a slide on clip, does it clip on a cover (M-edge, Oberon, Amazon, etc.) easily without damaging the leather? I was wondering. Thanks.


DD

I have one like that. It does have a clip that can slide over the cover. Not sure if it would slide over an Oberon cover since it's thicker. The thing I don't like about it is that it takes those weird size batteries (the small round kind) not too easy to find.


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

kevin63 said:


> DD
> 
> I have one like that. It does have a clip that can slide over the cover. Not sure if it would slide over an Oberon cover since it's thicker. The thing I don't like about it is that it takes those weird size batteries (the small round kind) not too easy to find.


Yes, I was afraid that it wouldn't slide over easily or would break the plastic clip while doing so. I think I will stick with my favorite Mighty Bright.

The think I like about Mighty Bright is there is an available power adapter, so I don't have to use batteries at all when I read in bed or in my favorite chair. I just leave it plugged in at various locations around the house and I always have light handy. The cord is plenty long enough so that I don't even realize it's plugged in. I don't know of any other light that gives you this choice.


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

DD said:


> rho, how does that light clip on? Is it a squeeze open clip? If it's a slide on clip, does it clip on a cover (M-edge, Oberon, Amazon, etc.) easily without damaging the leather? I was wondering. Thanks.


it's a slide on one - I don't worry about it damaging the leather as much as just breaking from the stress. I did find last night that I can clip it to the elastic on the top right corner of the m-edge cover by sliding it over the elastic pointing out I got a tiny bit of glare but not enough to bother me --

My only complaint wth the mighty bright is it does get heavy to me - like I said though I do love it and it will still get use but the little one will be my reading in bed at night one now


----------



## Kindle Mommy (Mar 1, 2009)

You know what? Apparently I have a "Mighty Bright".....but there is no number '2' after it, so maybe that explains why it doesn't seem bright enough. Is the MB2 much brighter than the original? If that's the case, I may just need to buy a new one!

Thanks to everyone for your posts.


----------



## ELDogStar (Dec 19, 2008)

Kindle Mommy said:


> You know what? Apparently I have a "Mighty Bright".....but there is no number '2' after it, so maybe that explains why it doesn't seem bright enough. Is the MB2 much brighter than the original? If that's the case, I may just need to buy a new one!
> 
> Thanks to everyone for your posts.


MB 2 has two led bulbs instead of one.
You can choose one or two bulbs to light up.

I haven't had the original, but I much prefer to read with both bulbs on the MB 2.

FWIW,
Eric


----------



## Kindle Mommy (Mar 1, 2009)

Wait, I just looked at the pics of the Mighty Bright 2, and it looks exactly like what I have, with the 2 LED lights and the push-button top. I am confused.


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

Kindle Mommy said:


> Wait, I just looked at the pics of the Mighty Bright 2, and it looks exactly like what I have, with the 2 LED lights and the push-button top. I am confused.


Does yours give you the option to push the button a second time to go to a lower light level? Maybe that's the difference.


----------



## Kindle Mommy (Mar 1, 2009)

DD said:


> Does yours give you the option to push the button a second time to go to a lower light level? Maybe that's the difference.


It does. It has two settings and the highest one is not bright enough, IMO. I must be a weirdy. LOL.


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

Kindle Mommy said:


> It does. It has two settings and the highest one is not bright enough, IMO. I must be a weirdy. LOL.


M-m. Does it get brighter with fresher batteries?


----------



## Kindle Mommy (Mar 1, 2009)

I will have to try once we get some extra batteries. From the reviews I've read, it's supposed to be the best and the brightest, so I don't know what else I could do. Even with a paperback, I was constantly moving the neck around to get the thing closer to the page so it would be brighter.


----------



## bderoes (Mar 12, 2009)

Does anyone use the Mighty Bright 2 on a Kindle with a decalgirl skin?  Is glare from the skin an issue?


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Doesn't bother me. This is the second skin that has been in my Kindle with no problems from glare


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

bderoes said:


> Does anyone use the Mighty Bright 2 on a Kindle with a decalgirl skin? Is glare from the skin an issue?


The skin is definitely shiny and at first I had a problem with the glare. But I've learned how to adjust my light a little differently and have overcome that initial reaction. I think the glare is probably worse on the darker colored decals.


----------



## TM (Nov 25, 2008)

I have a darker skin (Pixies) and the Mighty bright 2. I don't have an issue with glare on the skin


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

I have the Lily skin on mine.  I used my Mighty Brite with it for the first time last night and it worked great!  I was amazed at how great the set-up was, even with the Amazon cover on.  So much easier than a DTB - I love not having to turn pages except with a button. LOL  And the other day it was windy and reading outside was actually enjoyable b/c I wasn't fighting with pages.  I'm really loving my Kindle but back to the original question -- I haven't had a problem.  Maybe I'm too focused on my book to notice.


----------



## bderoes (Mar 12, 2009)

Thanks all! (I asked about the booklight glare from skins.)  Guess I can't use THAT as a reason to resist skins.


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2009)

I had a glare problem with my Mighty Brite, but I found that if I clip it to the side of my standard Kindle cover and point the center of the light circle at the silver menu bar, that it took care of the glare just fine.


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

Might bright upper left


----------



## kdawna (Feb 16, 2009)

I clip my  light to the bottom of my Amazon cover back and  it seems to not have the glare. Depending how I am holding it, iI will also clip it to the right  bottom half of the back cover and move it around until the glare is gone. I am left handed and sometimes just not sure which side I want to use to turn the page.
. 
Kdawna


----------



## ZomZom (Feb 17, 2009)

I do hope that a subsequent revision of the Kindle (perhaps the K3) will have-not backlighting-but a kind of overlighting like the LightWedge, but built-in and thin, with no hot spots.


----------



## kdawna (Feb 16, 2009)

I have to clarify what I said. After I flip the front of the Amazon cover back around, I then clip my Mighty Brite to the bottom of the front cover (but it is now the "back cover" while I am reading). 
Kdawna


----------



## gwen10 (Feb 9, 2009)

Kindle Mommy said:


> I will have to try once we get some extra batteries. From the reviews I've read, it's supposed to be the best and the brightest, so I don't know what else I could do. Even with a paperback, I was constantly moving the neck around to get the thing closer to the page so it would be brighter.


I just changed the batteries on my MB2 - wow! I had been using the original batteries that came with it. I can't believe how much brighter it is now that I've changed to some fresh Duracell batteries.


----------



## Tritryst (Mar 5, 2009)

gwen10 said:


> I just changed the batteries on my MB2 - wow! I had been using the original batteries that came with it. I can't believe how much brighter it is now that I've changed to some fresh Duracell batteries.


It's amazing what fresh batteries can do. I had been reading reviews for another booklight because I wasn't happy with the MB2...then I changed the batteries cuz they finally totally died...it was like daylight! Of course, my DH preferred the dying batteries


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

gwen10 said:


> I just changed the batteries on my MB2 - wow! I had been using the original batteries that came with it. I can't believe how much brighter it is now that I've changed to some fresh Duracell batteries.


Oh that's funny -- mine didn't come with batteries.


----------



## cheshirenc (Dec 27, 2008)

bderoes said:


> Does anyone use the Mighty Bright 2 on a Kindle with a decalgirl skin? Is glare from the skin an issue?


I had a glare on starry nights. I learned to clip the light in the middle of the kindle to the oberon cover. I then aim the light to the high left, the brightest part of the light hits the top left corner strap of the oberon cover, there is still enough light to cover the K screen but the most glare is cut out by the matte black corner strap.


----------



## cheeki (Nov 29, 2008)

I have a mighty brite.  Truly the glare was really bothering me (better said, it was driving me crazy).  I use the lightbright with my laptop now....
I received my lightwedge (paperback size) today.  I will be using it for the first time tonight.  I will post my opinion tomorrow.


----------



## Tippy (Dec 8, 2008)

I have the mighty brite and like it OK.  It is kind of bulky and I do have some issues with glare.  Once it is situated 'right', it is fine.  BUT I really like the slim light.  I purchased one on e-bay for $4.50 plus $1.00 shipping which is a little cheaper than Amazon.  I don't have the glare issues with the slim light, and it is also easy to fold up and slip into the bag with my Kindle.  (Also easier to lose. . .)

However, I lost it. . .    Just purchased two more $4.50 each $1.50 shipping for grand total of $10.50.  Yippee!


----------



## gwen10 (Feb 9, 2009)

Tippy said:


> I have the mighty brite and like it OK. It is kind of bulky and I do have some issues with glare. Once it is situated 'right', it is fine. BUT I really like the slim light. I purchased one on e-bay for $4.50 plus $1.00 shipping which is a little cheaper than Amazon. I don't have the glare issues with the slim light, and it is also easy to fold up and slip into the bag with my Kindle. (Also easier to lose. . .)
> 
> However, I lost it. . .  Just purchased two more $4.50 each $1.50 shipping for grand total of $10.50. Yippee!


Can you please post an ebay or amazon link to the slim light you are talking about? I need these for travel! Thanks...


----------



## artsandhistoryfan (Feb 7, 2009)

rho said:


> here is a link to a page showing the lights -- it is the first one on the page - I got the blue one
> http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_ss_gw?url=search-alias%3Daps&field-keywords=2+LED+Slim+Light&x=0&y=0


 The link worked fine. Thanks. But they have that model with 1, 2, 3, led lights. You mention getting the blue one, so that must be with 2 led lights?

I've been clipping the mighty bright right on the K2 sometimes. Can this light do that? Whatever, it looks light to carry around.

But one thing bothers me. The way it's positioned in the pictures, you would be able to see
the led lights while reading. I would think that would be bothersome. I can swing the Mighty Bright down so I don't see the led lights. Do you use it at the bottom of the K2/cover instead, maybe?

When out of the house at night I've used the E-Luminator for quick looks at the Kindle in darker lighting.


----------



## artsandhistoryfan (Feb 7, 2009)

ricky said:


> What DD said is what works for me... and I am an avid night-time reader


I also do what DD does and there is never a glare. I love it. But I'm looking for something smaller to use outside the house at night.


----------



## ELDogStar (Dec 19, 2008)

artsandhistoryfan said:


> The link worked fine. Thanks. But they have that model with 1, 2, 3, led lights. You mention getting the blue one, so that must be with 2 led lights?
> 
> I've been clipping the mighty bright right on the K2 sometimes. Can this light do that? Whatever, it looks light to carry around.
> 
> ...


I have tried the 2 lamp version REALLY dislike it.
It is too hard to get coverage of the whole page and in most positions yuou not only get glare off the screen you can see directly the lamps.

In order to cut way back on glare it seems to me the lamp needs to positioned further away from the screen, like the MB2 can. How can something less than 3 inches away from the screen not cause glare? I have tried 3 such lights (All different companies entirely) and all caused excessive glare and in most cases also could not light the whole screen evenly enough for my taste.

And... surprise, surprise I am not all that picky.

FWIW,
Eric


----------



## Esther (Dec 21, 2008)

Here is the one that I use. It's called REI LED book light. Uses 3 AAA. My rechargeables last about 1 week. It's very compact at just 4.6 inches long. It folds up to shut off the light. There is only 1 LED however, so it may not be bright enough for some. It's very 'no frills' but not particularly cheap at $12.50. To use it, I shove the thin paddle, that is meant to be clipped to a paperback cover, between my K1 and it's cover at the top edge. I don't think there is really another way to 'clip' it on. In the photo the head with LED is shown retracted, but this part extends upward another couple of inches. You can then swivel the vertical arm forward and backward or rotate it side to side to minimize glare. You can also rotate the head with the LED forward and down 90 degrees. I sometimes have one spot of glare. I've always been able to return things to REI if I'm not happy with a product. 
http://www.rei.com/product/765722 They have an image that I can't seem to get to work properly here.


----------



## Tippy (Dec 8, 2008)

This is the link if any of you are interested in the 3 LED Book Light I found on Ebay.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150331005639

You can contact the seller directly and she will invoice them directly thru paypal. Karen's comment "But for you and your fellow Kindle-ers (lol) I'll invoice thru paypal directly."

The price again is $4.50 plus $1.00 for shipping. If you buy more than one the shipping price is $1.50. I have had only the best experience with this seller.


----------



## V (Jan 23, 2009)

Kindle Mommy said:


> If I put the Mighty Bright II directly above the Kindle, the glare is really bright. But if I put my Mighty Bright II at an angle, it's not bright enough to read the text. Has anyone else had this problem, and if so, how did you deal with it?


I've had a number of booklights over the years and none of them worked well with the Kindle, except a clip-on swivel spot-light (not even a booklight) and it had issues b/c it's clip would deform the space between the Kindle and the Oberon cover.

So, I broke down and got a Might Bright II and was pretty skeptical of it. I tried all of the 'aim it off to the side' things but I'd still get glare if I shifted one way or another.

The solution I came up with -- and it's perfect, with zero glare from any angle and more than sufficient light -- is to aim the Mighty Bright Straight almost perfectly down over the clip itself, with a slight angle of the light toward the Kindle screen (very slight, mind you). I can clip it on, fix the aim then change positions, hand holds, etc till my heart's content and never have to fight glare or reposition anything.


----------



## Kindle Mommy (Mar 1, 2009)

DD said:


> M-m. Does it get brighter with fresher batteries?


I know I started this topic ages ago, but I just thought I'd update you guys: it is WAY bright with new batteries.


----------



## nelle (Mar 20, 2009)

Tippy - Do you use the slim light with a K2 cover? I have an Oberon cover and have seen many posts by people saying the Might Bright won't harm the cover - but this one doesn't seem to have a clip and so I wonder how it would fit over the leather. Also, the batteries are replaceable but are they watch batteries? Just wondering too on the costs; the light is inexpensive but I can see running through the batteries. Thanks!


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

Kindle Mommy said:


> I know I started this topic ages ago, but I just thought I'd update you guys: it is WAY bright with new batteries.


*LOL, thanks for the info. I thought my eyes were playing tricks with me. The light starts out bright and then as I'm reading I could swear that it dims ever so slightly *


----------



## docjered (Apr 12, 2009)

Has anybody ever tried to calculate just how many useful hours per set of batteries they get with the Mighty Brite? I just bought and use the Mighty Brite Duet 2... with two stalks I can spread them far enought to get no glare and usually use them with the charger attached (wire threaded down the crease of my Oberon with the cover folded back. I love the Duet 2 (can use up to 4 of the LED lights, depending upon how tired my eyes are).  Can't get past the impression that the light makes my Kindle look like a bug with two antennae, though.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Does the Lightwedge for paperbacks work with a Kindle?  I think someone on this page said they were getting one.  If it does work with it, I wondered if it is easy to use or awkward to hold on the kindle screen?


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

It is not to bad. It works well for light. It has a small bracket at the top that lays over the edge to keep it from slipping down, but you are holding two pieces together. Just takes a little to get used to it.


----------



## Wunderkind (Jan 14, 2009)

Esther said:


> Here is the one that I use. It's called REI LED book light. Uses 3 AAA. My rechargeables last about 1 week. It's very compact at just 4.6 inches long. It folds up to shut off the light. There is only 1 LED however, so it may not be bright enough for some. It's very 'no frills' but not particularly cheap at $12.50. To use it, I shove the thin paddle, that is meant to be clipped to a paperback cover, between my K1 and it's cover at the top edge. I don't think there is really another way to 'clip' it on. In the photo the head with LED is shown retracted, but this part extends upward another couple of inches. You can then swivel the vertical arm forward and backward or rotate it side to side to minimize glare. You can also rotate the head with the LED forward and down 90 degrees. I sometimes have one spot of glare. I've always been able to return things to REI if I'm not happy with a product.
> http://www.rei.com/product/765722 They have an image that I can't seem to get to work properly here.


I bought the REI booklight after reading your post here. It is a terrific booklight for travel -- folds up small, which is nice since I use the Mighty Bright II at home (but unfortunately MBII doesn't travel well due to design). I love how the REI head swivels so that you can point the light pretty much anywhere to minimize/eliminate any glare. I used this light recently on an 8 hour trip and it worked wonderfully. Thanks for the link -- I would never have found it otherwise!


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Kindle Mommy said:


> I know I started this topic ages ago, but I just thought I'd update you guys: it is WAY bright with new batteries.


You are so right and thanks for mentioning this. I just read your post yesterday. Last night I was reading with no other light in the room and the mighty bright Xtra seemed rather dim. I looked at the batteries and two of them had started to melt! I put 3 fresh triple "A" batteries in and voila . . . lots of light!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I use my Lightwedge with my Kindle.  I like it, though it does take a bit getting used to.  I have the Paperback version.

Betsy


----------

